# ESTP vs ENTJ



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

So ESTPs and ENTJs are quite similar types in general (even due to the functional differences) and as both are quite common typings for me round these parts - let's get into some of the differences and if any of you wanna either correct me (which would be appreciated, I'd like to know if I've missed something so I can use that against y'all in the future) or add to what I say then go right ahead. I'd be very interested to hear from those who have typed me as ESTP especially so we can settle the score as I do relate to aspects from both in all honesty. 

ESTP:
- more of a go with the flow attitude, adapting to the current situation
- prone to recklessness
- usually are relatively "chilled out"

ENTJ:
- more likely to plan things out
- can come off as bossy
- less chilled than ESTPs usually
- more of a need to "control people"


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

You are most likely ENTJ if you're a 3w4 Enneagram, like one of my friends on another site.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> You are most likely ENTJ if you're a 3w4 Enneagram, like one of my friends on another site.


I see, but correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> I see, but correlation does not equal causation.


ESTPs are 6w7, 7w6, 7w8, and 8w7. All have 7 in them.

3w4 isn't an ESTP Enneagram.


Enneagram Type 3 is for Te-dom Myers-Briggs types.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> ESTPs are 6w7, 7w6, 7w8, and 8w7. All have 7 in them.
> 
> 3w4 isn't an ESTP Enneagram.


3 is actually a very ESTP enneagram. 
But either way, you can't let one decide the other because they are measuring different things.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> So ESTPs and ENTJs are quite similar types in general (even due to the functional differences) and as both are quite common typings for me round these parts - let's get into some of the differences and if any of you wanna either correct me (which would be appreciated, I'd like to know if I've missed something so I can use that against y'all in the future) or add to what I say then go right ahead. I'd be very interested to hear from those who have typed me as ESTP especially so we can settle the score as I do relate to aspects from both in all honesty.
> 
> ESTP:
> - more of a go with the flow attitude, adapting to the current situation
> ...


Generally yes, but also no.


ESTPs can come off as being bossy too, and in a more immediate less detached way. 

Both types can be smart and they have the ability to plan. Sure ENTJs tend to be less chill, but you wouldn't know because 99% things ARE going according to their plan; which makes them chilled. 

It might be a better approach if you looked into the cognitive functions and try to figure out which ones you prefer. There are a bunch of tests you can take, but researching on your own should get you better results.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Aridela said:


> Generally yes, but also no.
> 
> 
> ESTPs can come off as being bossy too, and in a more immediate less detached way.
> ...


Let's not assume I haven't done that. I have (I've been here since August 2017, how could I not) , and now I'm trying to figure out the differences. I know they are there obviously because they have different function stacks. That's the thing as well, everything does go according to my plan so I appear chill and am rarely stressed.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

ESTPs want to do everything themselves. ENTJs will utilise all resources to achieve their aims as efficiently as possible, they love delegating. Both are stubborn, fearless, get shit done types with great problem solving skills.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> Let's not assume I haven't done that. I have (I've been here since August 2017, how could I not) , and now I'm trying to figure out the differences. I know they are there obviously because they have different function stacks. That's the thing as well, everything does go according to my plan so I appear chill and am rarely stressed.


There are several schools of thought re the MBTI - not everyone goes by functions. 

Assuming you've completed the a couple of the questionnaires available on this site, and you have a basic understanding of the different functions and what they stand for an obvious thing to look for is whether you use Te or Ti. Ni is not always easy to pinpoint in interactions but Se should be. 

An ESTP will be more confident in expressing themselves through hand gestures/commanding the physical space. ENTJs appear competent but a bit distant. I can't imaging my ENTJ ex-manager ever trying to touch me for instance. She could be very warm and caring in other ways, but she always seemed mindful of physical personal space. My ESTP was very tactile, touching stuff/people is something I associate with Se; of course not all Se users are going to be that obvious. Being into physical experiences can take many forms: for example trying new foods; there's a reason most great chefs are ESTPs. Not that an ENTJ is not likely to be a food connoisseur but their approach/motivations would be different.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Aridela said:


> There are several schools of thought re the MBTI - not everyone goes by functions.
> 
> Assuming you've completed the a couple of the questionnaires available on this site, and you have a basic understanding of the different functions and what they stand for an obvious thing to look for is whether you use Te or Ti. Ni is not always easy to pinpoint in interactions but Se should be.
> 
> An ESTP will be more confident in expressing themselves through hand gestures/commanding the physical space. ENTJs appear competent but a bit distant. I can't imaging my ENTJ ex-manager ever trying to touch me for instance. She could be very warm and caring in other ways, but she always seemed mindful of physical personal space. My ESTP was very tactile, touching stuff/people is something I associate with Se; of course not all Se users are going to be that obvious. Being into physical experiences can take many forms: for example trying new foods; there's a reason most great chefs are ESTPs. Not that an ENTJ is not likely to be a food connoisseur but their approach/motivations would be different.


Nah I'm not into trying new foods - I'm too much of a picky eater for that. I don't touch people - but I do definitely have a physical presence with people finding me intimidating even though I'm skinny as fuck. Always walking around as if I own the place means I do often own the place.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Both ESTP and ENTJ females tend to be intimidating. 

ESTPs tend to be more loud and one of the lads, ENTJ females are probably one of the most intimidating types according to men. Personally I get along with both types, but ESTPs warm up to me faster than ENTJs which I have taken as a general ENTJ tendency (slow to warm up). 

Does any of this sound relatable?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Aridela said:


> Both ESTP and ENTJ females tend to be intimidating.
> 
> ESTPs tend to be more loud and one of the lads, ENTJ females are probably one of the most intimidating types according to men. Personally I get along with both types, but ESTPs warm up to me faster than ENTJs which I have taken as a general ENTJ tendency (slow to warm up).
> 
> Does any of this sound relatable?


Yes, I mean I have always been friends with girls but I have always very much quickly established myself as the alpha bitch of the group. I also take a dominatrix role in relationships so yeah men do find me intimidating also.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> Yes, I mean I have always been friends with girls but I have always very much quickly established myself as the alpha bitch of the group. I also take a dominatrix role in relationships so yeah men do find me intimidating also.


nice anime avatar alpha bitch 

konichiwaaa, are u leader of the anime club too


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Shrodingers drink said:


> ESTPs want to do everything themselves. ENTJs will utilise all resources to achieve their aims as efficiently as possible, they love delegating. Both are stubborn, fearless, get shit done types with great problem solving skills.


Utilise resources as in.. people?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Convex said:


> nice anime avatar alpha bitch
> 
> konichiwaaa, are u leader of the anime club too


No I wouldn't join an anime club. My avatar is actually Ahri from League of Legends so get your facts right.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> No I wouldn't join an anime club. My avatar is actually Ahri from League of Legends so get your facts right.


You sound ENTJ alright


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Aridela said:


> You sound ENTJ alright


But I'm too sexy


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> But I'm too sexy


Who said ENTJs aren't sexy? 

If we went by stereotypes I should be an overweight, nerdy dude still living with his parents.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> No I wouldn't join an anime club. My avatar is actually Ahri from League of Legends so get your facts right.


o my bad.. nerd club then?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Aridela said:


> Who said ENTJs aren't sexy?
> 
> If we went by stereotypes I should be an overweight, nerdy dude still living with his parents.


Who says you aren't that?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Convex said:


> o my bad.. nerd club then?


absolutely not


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> Who says you aren't that?


Exactly


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Aridela said:


> Exactly


Are you winking at me? What a minx


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

i get nT vibes, u dont even banter u boring shit

for that reason i'm out


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Convex said:


> i get nT vibes, u dont even banter u boring shit
> 
> for that reason i'm out


nah, I just don't banter with boring people


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Utilise resources as in.. people?


Yes, to the ENTJ, people only exist to serve the ENTJs end goals. 
You need to think more like Darth Sidious.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> nah, I just don't banter with boring people


nt response lol


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Shrodingers drink said:


> Yes, to the ENTJ, people only exist to serve the ENTJs end goals.
> You need to think more like Darth Sidious.


Just clearing that up because people are just puppets to me lol. Guess one could say I'm an emotionally manipulative, affectionless psychopath. But I prefer the label "bitch".


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Convex said:


> nt response lol


no u


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Convex said:


> i get nT vibes, u dont even banter u boring shit
> 
> for that reason i'm out


 Yes, your comment certainly has the characteristics of an drunken ESTP out on the town. We are proud! :wink:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Shrodingers drink said:


> Yes, your comment certainly has the characteristics of an drunken ESTP out on the town. We are proud! :wink:


I don’t drink


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Just clearing that up because people are just puppets to me lol. Guess one could say I'm an emotionally manipulative, affectionless psychopath. But I prefer the label "bitch".


It indeed feels good to fully embrace your stereotype! Welcome to the Dark side!


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Convex said:


> I don’t drink


ESTJ


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Shrodingers drink said:


> It indeed feels good to fully embrace your stereotype! Welcome to the Dark side!


Embracing? Oh you haven't seen ANYTHING yet. BWHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Convex said:


> I don’t drink



Not even antifreeze? What kind of ESTP are you?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> ESTJ


Lol


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Convex said:


> Lol


But unfortunately for you mr. ESTJ rule boy. I do drink.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> But unfortunately for you mr. ESTJ rule boy. I do drink.


I’m taken


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Flattered tho


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Convex said:


> I’m taken


Never stopped me before


----------

